# Online livefood orders



## jhzgto (Apr 24, 2012)

Evening all 

just received a delivery of bulk locusts for my little tribe, from an order placed last Weds evening (1st Jan).

I know it's just after a holiday period, but a week to receive an order seems a bit much, even with a weekend thrown in the mix.

No emails to let me know of a delay, just sit here & wait.

Emailed them last night to politely ask what was going on & as of now i have had no reply to tell me they were sent (although they actually showed as sent last Thursday on the email confirmation).

Added to the above, even though the locusts are all alive as far as I can tell, and they look good. They are small !!

Website says:
Small: 10-12mm
Medium: 12-20mm

I ordered small & medium, the smalls are not much over 5-6mm & the medium maybe 10mm being generous.

Is this "normal" ? i really would prefer to buy bulk lots & grow them on a bit, but breeding looks to be my best option, or even buy locally & get them when I need them.

I'm not going to start shouting names here, but I have had better.


----------



## markhuyton (Aug 29, 2010)

*Live Reptile Food*

The postage service was not fully functional over xmas period which may explain any delays you have experienced.
Try Live Reptile Food | Live Lizard Food for live food, live food guaranteed to be healthy on arrival and usually arrives next day.


----------



## jhzgto (Apr 24, 2012)

i did get an email back last night, telling me it was stated on the site that all LF deliveries would be going out monday - so fair enough on that one, I stand shamefully in the corner 

However,
As i said, shortly after ordering I got an email telling me it was "dispatched", this was on thursday.

In the reply I got last night, this was said...

The reason for the dispatch email is because live food does not come from us but comes direct from our breeders. So when I email them your order our system will automatically send you a dispatch email.

IMHO, there is little point in sending a confirmation of dispatch when it hasn't been sent at all - pointless.

No major harm done & it was only a minor inconvenience, but it does show the flaws in their "system".


----------



## veewee (Sep 11, 2009)

This is who i use & you get a choice of how your goods are sent. Online Reptile Shop - Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment. can't fault them: victory:


----------



## jhzgto (Apr 24, 2012)

thanks - will take a look


----------



## CraigT21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Could always give us a try, livefood is guaranteed to arrive fresh and alive and is sent 1st class post. Normally arrives the next day and for only £2.49.


----------



## mrduff13 (Nov 18, 2012)

I think breeding your own is the way forward


----------



## Spideypidey (Jan 23, 2014)

rickslivefood.co.uk is who I use

Yes, breeding your own is the way forward and sooner or later you'll have an excess which you can sell on ebay. But not everyone has the facility nor the inclination to do that.


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

Imposiable to breed them kinda they spray them with a spray wich makes the males think the females are males so theres no point being "Gay" lets say so you can have a shot you may get some but 99% chance you want i tried for months to breed them then i found out they get sprayed.... any way good luck : victory:


~Tom


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Snake Island Reptiles said:


> Imposiable to breed them kinda they spray them with a spray wich makes the males think the females are males so theres no point being "Gay" lets say so you can have a shot you may get some but 99% chance you want i tried for months to breed them then i found out they get sprayed.... any way good luck : victory:
> 
> 
> ~Tom


What? This makes no sense at all.


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

Does if u know what your talking about  but im saying they are 99% imposiable becuse of a spray reptile shops call the "Gay Spray" wich makes the males think the females are males so that the hugh live food breeders wont get there company/profit taken away


----------



## Spaceisdeep (Mar 19, 2013)

Spideypidey said:


> rickslivefood.co.uk is who I use


another yay for Ricks Live Food here :2thumb:



Stephen P said:


> What? This makes no sense at all.


as don't the rest of its posts:whistling2:


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Snake Island Reptiles said:


> Does if u know what your talking about  but im saying they are 99% imposiable becuse of a spray reptile shops call the "Gay Spray" wich makes the males think the females are males so that the hugh live food breeders wont get there company/profit taken away


I suspect somebody is having a joke at your expense.

Extremely few of the people who buy locusts will want to breed them. Most people who want to breed them make some very fundamental errors in doing this. The livefood industry has nothing to fear from hobbyist locust breeders. Certainly not enough to routinely spray them, and with what exactly ?

Edit I could well believe there might be a few reptile shops who want you to believe this !!


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

I totaly agree some shops wont want you to breed them (Now thinking alot of them breed there own locust that they buy a colony wild caught from the wild for £10,000 for like 100 locust) Im not sure what is in the spray they changed the subject when i asked :devil: Im just saying what i have learnt but if any 1 has tips on how to breed locust tell me becuse i may be getting a dwarf monitor or a tegu


~Tom


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh God.


----------



## FeedingMoloch (Jun 19, 2013)

Snake Island Reptiles said:


> I totaly agree some shops wont want you to breed them (Now thinking alot of them breed there own locust that they buy a colony wild caught from the wild for £10,000 for like 100 locust) Im not sure what is in the spray they changed the subject when i asked :devil: Im just saying what i have learnt but if any 1 has tips on how to breed locust tell me becuse i may be getting a dwarf monitor or a tegu
> 
> 
> ~Tom



As stated above, there is no spray.
Someone clearly saw you coming and made a joke at your expense.


........Seriously......... Gay spray?


----------



## Spideypidey (Jan 23, 2014)

I think my Dubias might be gay. Do they spray those too?


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

gay spray lmfao great one. can we get some lesbian spray lol


----------

